# Instant bloating and feeling of pressure



## coloradogrl22 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello,

Since I have started graduate school I have developed IBS over the past 2.5 years. At first it was diarrhea but now I have the constipation factor mixed in. Recently I have very constipated, sometimes to the point of just not feeling hungry. I do use miralx, but since starting rotations I don't have time to drink enough water throughout the day to make it work. I don't ever feel sick to my stomach, just sometimes don;t want to eat. I instantly bloat up in the morning after I eat breakfast and it lasts all day. I have a feeling of pressure right under mysternum (not pain just a sensation of pressure). I also have noticed that near my belly button it hurts when I push down on it. I have been tested for celiac and diary intolerance and they came back negative. I don't know where to go from here. If anyone has any advice, it would greatly be appreciated!


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

have you had colonoscopy or anusoscopy?


----------

